# Someone convince me that "Feather Rock" iis ok



## dark SSide (Feb 12, 2010)

Okay so I went out and bought 100lbs of feather rock to put in my tank. The tank is 150g Hap/ peacock tank. Biggest fish is about 7" but most are around 3.5". I just think this will tear the fish up. I am mostly worried about them hurting or loosing eyes. Fins and scales can grow back as long as its not to bad. I had to wear gloves when handling the rock making some caves in it. If anyone has first hand experience please let me know.

Thanks in advance,

Josh


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I have had both mbuna and tangs in with feather rock with zero injury. Fish are smarter than we give them credit for.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I have heard of some cases with feather rock of eye injury but that is with overcrowded over aggressive tanks with low male to female ratio so it was a dangerous tank to begin. If you feel parts that are just way sharp maybe use some high grit sand paper to make it more gentle but most people have high success with the feather rock!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I only use Feather Rock in all my tanks. It's cheap, relatively easy to form into caves and 'weathers' nicely in the aquarium.

I occasionally get minor fish injuries when they swim for cover quickly but overall my experience has been excellent using it.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I have torn my hands to pieces with the stuff...But, the fish have no problems. I've had it in my mbuna tank for a few years.

Here is an old pic..


----------

